# First Smoke: Pork Back Ribs on a Masterbuilt Dual-Fuel



## gibbz (Aug 24, 2013)

Today I had the first smoke today on my new Masterbuilt Dual-Fuel smoker; I did two racks of baby back pork ribs. I tried the 2-2-1 method and was very impressed (thanks SMF)! To be honest, I was at little nervous a first (considering it was a new unit for me with which to smoke), but the end-result was by far the finest ribs I've done yet! Here are a few pics...

1. Brought the ribs to room temperature:













IMG_1218.JPG



__ gibbz
__ Aug 24, 2013






2. It was a somewhat impromptu decision to do ribs, so I didn't have time to marinate - but I did give them a rub with a basic homemade rib rub:













IMG_1221.JPG



__ gibbz
__ Aug 24, 2013






3. Into the pre-heated smoker they went (bone-side down); cooking away at 225* over lump charcoal and apple-wood chips:













IMG_1222.JPG



__ gibbz
__ Aug 24, 2013






4. Here they are after the first 2-hours of smoking:













IMG_1224.JPG



__ gibbz
__ Aug 24, 2013






5. Back in for another two hours all foiled up (no wood-chips added for this next 2-hour stint):













IMG_1225.JPG



__ gibbz
__ Aug 24, 2013






6. After a combined 4-hours I took them off, unwrapped and sauced one rack with BBQ sauce for the misses (next time I'll do my homemade honey-brown BBQ sauce). I kept one rack 'naked' as that is the way I prefer them. Then, they went back in for for one last final hour:













IMG_1227.JPG



__ gibbz
__ Aug 24, 2013






7. After 45-minutes (I'm not sure if I used my spidey-sense or I was just getting impatient!) I decided to take them off and gave a touch-up on the sauce:













IMG_1230.JPG



__ gibbz
__ Aug 24, 2013






8. The end result was impressive!













IMG_1231.JPG



__ gibbz
__ Aug 24, 2013






The ribs were absolutely perfect and by far the best I've cooked - a welcome surprise as I wasn't sure what to expect with this being my first cook on the new unit. The ribs didn't fall apart when picked up, but they pulled away from the bone very easily. I will _*definitely*_ be using the 2-2-1 method whenever I cook ribs in my smoker in the future; I highly definitely recommend this method. My only complaint is that I think I used a little too much smoke (my wife said it was a little to smokey for her liking).

Thanks for looking and thanks to all for the help and useful posts!


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 25, 2013)

They look really good. Smoke is to personal taste for sure. What sort of wood smoke did you use? Consider using something mild like apple. I would recommend you keep making ribs until you reach the exact amount of smoke that your wife likes!


----------



## gibbz (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks - I actually used apple, however, I think that the smoke was a little intense at times while I tried to regulate the temperature. They were still great but I'll tweak next time!


----------



## dc1552 (Aug 25, 2013)

Try some peach wood. (Fruita has really good stuff). You won't be disappointed.


----------



## hatebreed (Aug 26, 2013)

Looks good man.


----------



## john james (Aug 27, 2013)

how much charcoal did you use and did you add more as they cooked for the 5 hrs ??


----------



## gibbz (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks hatebreed!


john james said:


> how much charcoal did you use and did you add more as they cooked for the 5 hrs ??


I am guessing that I used about 4 or 5 lbs at first; I had to replenish after about 2 hours and again after 4 hours just to be safe (just a few briquettes each time).  I'd say overall I used about 6 to 8lbs or so - about 1/4 to a 1/3 of a 15lb bag (?). I'll keep a closer eye on it next smoke.

dc1552:  Good call on the peach-wood; I'll see if I can hunt some down. Always enjoy trying new/different woods.  Cherry is my new/recent fave.


----------



## cathouse (Aug 28, 2013)

I've used Apple, Cherry and Peach with awesome results in my masterbuilt. 

We didn't care for Hickory as much.

I just got a bag of chips made from Jack Daniels barrels....REALLY looking forward to sampling those!

Also, I've found it much easier to use the 8 inch cast iron skillet on top of the chip pan.

It makes it easy to dump ash and add addition chips & chunks.

Happy Smokin!


----------



## john james (Aug 29, 2013)

I really like apple and cherry and I also use an 8 inch cast iron skillet and a wok underneath of it and It works awesome


----------



## fyrefightr (Aug 29, 2013)

CatHouse said:


> I've used Apple, Cherry and Peach with awesome results in my masterbuilt.
> 
> We didn't care for Hickory as much.
> 
> ...


I tried the JD chips with my Masterbuilt Propane Two Door Smoker and they only lasted about 15 minutes and that was presoaked for 30 minutes.  I have since switched to chunks.  Just letting you know.  I know the flavor is good but with flames vs a heating element they didnt last. Good luck


----------



## hfactor (Aug 29, 2013)

I too have a Masterbuilt and after a few years of trial and error, I seem to have perfected the approach with what I want to smoke.  And that’s pork ribs, Try-Tip, Pork butts, and cold smoking cheese and salmon.  But congrats on the ribs, I’ve tried the 3-2-1, and the 2-2-1, but seem to do best when I put them in the smoker at 225 degrees, and 4 to 5 hours later I have a fine finished product.  I do recommend spraying them every 30 minutes or so with a mixture of apple juice and vinegar… and welcome to SMF!!

Howie


----------

